# Can someone recommend a good hog processor near Woodstock.



## Northwestretriever (Oct 12, 2016)

I took a hog to a guy in Canton a couple of years ago and it was terrible.  

Thanks


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

Neese Deer Processing on Neese Road just off highway 92 in Woodstock might do it.  Suggest you look up their number and call them.  I have never taken anything to them but I know guys that have and were very happy with what they came out with.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you for the recommendation.  Unfortunately Neese doesn't do hogs. I've used them in the past and they are great.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 12, 2016)

Northwestretriever said:


> Thank you for the recommendation.  Unfortunately Neese doesn't do hogs. I've used them in the past and they are great.



I was afraid of that-good luck !


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2016)

It`s not hard to process one yourself. Only hindrance would be sausage, if you don`t have a grinder.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Oct 12, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not hard to process one yourself. Only hindrance would be sausage, if you don`t have a grinder.



I do have a pretty decent grinder.  I may want to try that.  You wouldn't happen to have any good sausage recipes would ya Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2016)

Northwestretriever said:


> I do have a pretty decent grinder.  I may want to try that.  You wouldn't happen to have any good sausage recipes would ya Nic?





I like Legg`s Old Plantation Seasonings #10 blend. Just follow the directions on the package. 

If you want to make venison sausage, you can use the same blend and add pork fat or a boston butt cut up in small chunks to mix with your venison. I like to mix 3 handfuls of deer to 1 handful of pork fat. 

For both pork or venison sausage, put the cut up meat in a big dishpan or meat lug, dampen it lightly with water, add your spice blend and mix it well with your hands. I run mine through the grinder twice. This mixes it together good.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you so much sir!  I think I'll give that a go


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 13, 2016)

My processor makes a great jalapeno and cheese sausage. And his prices are way lower than Neese. I tried Neese once and paid $6.00 a pound for processing. That was a few years ago. Then again, my processor is in the country and processes about 50 times the number of deer and hogs than Neese processes.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 13, 2016)

Rich Kaminski said:


> My processor makes a great jalapeno and cheese sausage. And his prices are way lower than Neese. I tried Neese once and paid $6.00 a pound for processing. That was a few years ago. Then again, my processor is in the country and processes about 50 times the number of deer and hogs than Neese processes.



Who do you use Rich?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 20, 2016)

Several years ago I took a hog to Sheriffs processing in Calhoun. They did an excellent job.


----------



## hikingthehills (Dec 5, 2016)

Northwestretriever said:


> I took a hog to a guy in Canton a couple of years ago and it was terrible.
> 
> Thanks



Pretty sure I took it to the same guy your talking about n Canton and yep it was bad. I'll be doing it myself from here on out.


----------

